# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Nano Dois-em-Um (29-12-2010)

## Miguel Correia

Olá,

Vou começar um novo projecto, no sentido contrário ao habitual, o aquário anterior: 100cm*50cm*50cm e o actual, também feito por mim com umas gafes pelo meio mas quase pronto: 60cm*50cm*50cm.

Setup:
Aquario:60cm*35cm*35cm, retirando os 12cm para a sump;
Iluminação: calha 4x24w T5;
Circulação: Vortech mp10 e o retorno;
Escumador Tunze Doc skimmer 9002;
Retorno: ainda vou testar.
Eventualmente um repositor na sump, ainda falta colocar um separador 
Dsb 12 a 15cm (sugar size e mineral mud)

Objectivo: Colocar corais duros (poucos sps) e algumas plantas (tipo halophila) se conseguir.

Falta reforçar com silicone algumas partes.
Amanhã falo com o carpinteiro para avançar com o móvel.
Deixo aqui algumas fotos, tiradas na arrecadação, foi o possível:





Cumprimentos,
Miguel Correia

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Força nisso, estamos ansiosos para ver esse aquário a crescer.
Muita luz e uma vortech... Isso promete.

A única coisa que alterava era mesmo a DSB... mas nem sei se vais colocar peixes por isso.

Cumprimentos
Nuno Silva

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Boas,
> 
> Força nisso, estamos ansiosos para ver esse aquário a crescer.
> Muita luz e uma vortech... Isso promete.
> 
> A única coisa que alterava era mesmo a DSB... mas nem sei se vais colocar peixes por isso.
> 
> Cumprimentos
> Nuno Silva


Viva Nuno,

Obrigado pelo comentário. Qual é ou quais são os inconvenientes que vês na dsb?
Quero colocar poucos peixes (1, 2 ou 3) e o mais pequenos possíveis.
Quanto à questão estética, optei por subir o móvel de forma a tapar 10cm de dsb. Optei pela dsb para poder colocar alguns tipos de relva marinha, ao mesmo tempo para ter algum consumo de nitratos e para ter tb uma boa reserva alcalina.
Sema dsb teria feito o aquário mais baixo, pelos 40cm.

Cumprimentos,
Miguel

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Percebo as tuas razões. Aliás, se pensarmos que a DSB ajuda a reduzir os níveis de nitrato seria de esperar que toda a gente optasse por essa via. No entanto em termos práticos as coisas não são bem assim. Na minha opinião uma DSB pode ser perigosa se for instalada no display principal ou numa Sump inferior ao aquário. Acho que uma DSB funcionar e segura deve ser montada acima do aquário, por exemplo, num refúgio superior.

Eu nunca montei nenhuma DSB mas sei bem a quantidade de detritos que se acumulam na areia do aquário ou a quantidade de detritos que acabam na sump se a circulação for boa. Ora um input de detritos numa DSB a médio prazo vai de certeza ter consequências nefastas e se esta estiver no display principal vais ter de desmontar todo o aquário. Também já assisti a aquários inteiros a morrer porque a DSB foi mexida (por exemplo uma bomba de água que se solta ou uma rocha que tomba, etc ). Ou seja, a DSB pode ser algo bom mas é preciso ter certos cuidados. 

Eu nunca instalaria uma DSB no display principal. Outra questão é o teu aquário ter um volume pequeno. Com as TPAs controlas perfeitamente bem os nitratos. Não ha necessidade de DSB para tal efeito.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva Nuno,

Tenho consciência desses problemas, mas o facto de acumular muitos detritos na dsb acaba por favorecer o meu sistema, vai funcionar como "adubo" para as plantas marinhas, que com as suas raízes vão buscar o alimento à dsb para se desenvolverem. 
A minha ideia é tentar chegar a um equilíbrio jogando com esses factores,não sei se terei sucesso, mas é baseado em aquários do género.

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Miguel,

Isso é uma ideia de quem vive «em terra»  :SbSourire: 
As algas não absorvem os seus nutrientes pelas raízes, uma vez que estes se encontram disponíveis na coluna de água. Como não se encontram disponíveis no ar, as plantas terrestres tiveram de se safar... Acho que as algas usam as raízes somente pontos de fixação.

Mas tenho de rever essa matéria, posso estar enganado.

Espero não te ter desmoralizado!

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Olá Miguel,
> 
> Isso é uma ideia de quem vive «em terra» 
> As algas não absorvem os seus nutrientes pelas raízes, uma vez que estes se encontram disponíveis na coluna de água. Como não se encontram disponíveis no ar, as plantas terrestres tiveram de se safar... Acho que as algas usam as raízes somente pontos de fixação.
> 
> Mas tenho de rever essa matéria, posso estar enganado.
> 
> Espero não te ter desmoralizado!
> 
> ...


Boas Nuno,

Tens razão no que dizes relativamente às algas, mas o que vou meter não são algas, são plantas marinhas. (como a relva terrestre, por ex: Seagrass - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia )

Editei para colocar mais um link sobre _seagrass_: http://www.chucksaddiction.com/seagrass.html

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Nuno Silva

Muito interessante Miguel! E certamente original!

Sabes, eu sempre gostei de macroalgas nos aquarios... Nunca vi nenhum aquario com plantas mas também deve ficar bem.

Força nisso

Nuno Silva

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva,

De volta com as últimas novidades. 
O aquário está parcialmente cheio, ainda só com areia (ainda pouca) e água, amanhã vou ver se meto uma rocha para ajudar a ciclar.
Tem duas nano Hydor da Koralia, para circulação, mais tarde entra a vortech.
Aproveitei para colar mais um separador (na sump) para a água de reposição (depois ainda vou reforçar com silicone).
A calha está à espera dos "pés" para assentar no aquário.
Meti um filtro para ver se limpava a água, vou esperar para ver.

Ficam algumas fotos:

Tem uma protecção nas portas, à prova de traquinas, falta resolver a parte em que ele usa o aquário como depósito de brinquedos.


Tentativa de esconder o escumador.


Os pacotes de leite estão a segurar o separador, ficou um pouco folgado.  :Coradoeolhos: 



Cumprimentos,
Miguel Correia

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

tá fixe Miguel hehehe tá a se compor o projecto hehhe

----------


## Miguel Correia

viva,

Actualização do estado do aquário, ainda a ciclar:



Acrescentei mais areia, mais 13kg. (num total de aproximadamente 34kg)














Ainda tenho rocha "morta" a ciclar num balde para completar o aquascape.

Cumprimentos,
Miguel Correia

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá Miguel, agora sim o projecto tá-se a compor, como já te disse o único defeito é o tamanho eh eh :Coradoeolhos: , mas compreendo a situação e é melhor ter um pequeno do que não ter nenhum.
Pelas fotos parece-me tudo a funcionar na perfeição, apenas gostava de saber quantos centímetros de areia tens? Não parecem ser muitos para ter plantas...

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva Filipe,

Aos poucos lá vai avançando ...
Gosto do tamanho e acho que dá para conseguir bons resultados. :SbSourire: 

Quanto à camada de areia, estão escondidos pelo móvel 9cm pelo que devo ter uns 12cm, provavelmente ainda irei acrescentar mais um pouco.

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá,

Ficam as últimas alterações:




A ideia é passar a bicharada/coralina/bactérias da "rocha viva" para a "morta" e depois devo retirar, ficando só a morta.




Cumprimentos,
Miguel

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Miguel ficou muito porreiro ! onde tá a MP10 ?

Pedro

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Miguel ficou muito porreiro ! onde tá a MP10 ?
> 
> Pedro


Obrigado Pedro, 

A vortech está à espera que o bebé ganhe juízo em vez de arrancar os ímans das bombas. 
Já estás a ver o filme se ele se lembra de puxar a vortech.

----------


## Miguel Correia

Boas,

As últimas actualizações: entrou um camarão, uns corais moles (zoanthus, actinodiscus, palythoas e green star polips) e adicionei uma camada de substrato mais grosso por cima da dsb ( o objectivo é manter a bicharada mais resguardada da corrente, a comida que fica presa no substrato é para alimentá-los).

Continuo com rocha viva sobre os _reef branches_ para colonizá-los, o objectivo é deixar apenas os _reef branches_.

As fotos:


















Cumprimentos,
Miguel Correia

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva,

As últimas novidades, introdução de frags:

















Cumprimentos,
Miguel Correia

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva,

Mais uma actualização:





















Cumprimentos,
Miguel Correia

----------


## NunoAlexandre

sinceramente.....................gostei muito, simples e diferente agora e só deixar crescer  :Pracima:  :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Miguel mt porreiro, layout tá a crescer heheheh e quando os SPS tiverem grandes vai fikar um layout mt ZEN  :Wink: 

Pedro

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Muito curioso!
Segue um pouco a filosofia (uso de 'branches') de alguns aquas recentes, mas com outras litragens.

Agora é esperar que os corais façam o seu trabalho.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Miguel

Gosto do que vejo  :yb677:  e como foi referido (...),è só deixar correr.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva,

Obrigado pelos comentários. :SbOk3: 

O aquário ainda é muito recente e se tivesse colocado só rocha viva já teria melhores resultados, a ideia dos _reef branches_ foi para evitar acumular detritos entre rochas, melhorar a circulação e dar um pouco mais de espaço na colocação dos corais (ainda em fase de acertos).
Faltam ainda as plantas (_halophila ovalis_) que penso que um dia hei-de conseguir e os peixes 2 ou 3 _Apogon leptacanthus_.

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> os peixes 2 ou 3 _Apogon leptacanthus_.


Não vou dizer que são má escolha... tive 3 e nunca abriram a boca para comer... e a comida passava por eles.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Boa tarde
> 
> Não vou dizer que são má escolha... tive 3 e nunca abriram a boca para comer... e a comida passava por eles.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Presumo que tenham morrido então, não?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Presumo que tenham morrido então, não?


'Poix'...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Miguel Correia

Boas,

Deixo aqui as últimas novidades do aquário.

Mudei a disposição das frags, em parte devido a descolarem ao tentar retirar uma donzela (neste momento está na sump) preta e branca que para além de arrancar as algas perto da toca, lembrou-se de fazer umas crateras na dsb. (provavelmente para um esconderijo)   

Também consegui umas plantas que há muito procurava (halophila), chegaram numa embalagem com uns sacos, (tinham um cheiro a podre insuportável) plantei em 5 a 6 zonas e apareceram apenas numa, ainda não sei se irão se safar, o tempo o dirá. 
Tive que tirar todos os eremitas do aquário para evitar que as comessem.

As fotos:















A halophila


Aqui dá para ver o tamanho da halophila (ao centro) em relação à caulerpa prolifera.




Cumprimentos,
Miguel Correia

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Deixo aqui umas fotos tiradas por mim do aqua do Miguel.

















E finalmente a "famosa" alga que tanto custou a encontrar :p finalmente a vingar...  :Pracima:  :Pracima: 



Aquario está excelente Miguel  :Wink:  continua hehehe  :Big Grin: 

Pedro

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva,

Actualização do aquário:

 - Retirei os _reef branches_  e meti rocha viva, parte da que tinha na _sump_ e outra do aquário do Rúben. Acho que fica mais natural, apesar de não gostar de incomodar os corais. 



Cumprimentos,
Miguel

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá,

Nova actualização e um habitante novo, um percula.

As fotos:













Cumprimentos,
Miguel

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

mt fixe Miguel a coralina na no vidro do fundo cresceu mesmo muito  :Big Grin:   :Pracima:  :Pracima:  e gosto dos "desenhos" que a DSB já tem hehehe  :Pracima:  :Pracima: 

Abraço
Pedro

----------


## Miguel Correia

Boas,

Passados dois meses deixo algumas fotos, tiradas hoje.
No substrato tem umas quantas frags de um amigo, estão a aguardar uns tempos até entrar no aquário dele.















Geral


Cumprimentos,
Miguel Correia

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

tá muito porreiro Miguel  :Smile:  com o vidro limpo já parece outro  :yb624:   :Big Grin: 

Pedro

----------

